# تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

فيما يلي عرض تجريبي لظاهرة طبيعية، تم استنباط تطبيقات تقنية متعددة من خلالها و اصبحت هذه التقنيات ضرورة لا غنى عنها:-​




*التجربه:*

تتلخص التجربة في وضع مقدارين متعادلين من حبوب الترمس في كأسين، و يمليء احدهما بماء البحر(ماء مالح) و الآخر بماء محلى (شرب) كما في الصورة:




و بعد مرور 4 ساعات تنتفخ الحبوب كما في الصورة:




و يلاحظ ان الحبوب في الماء المحلى انتفخت اكثر من الحبوب التي في الماء المالح (البحر) كما هو موضح

السؤال: ما تفسير هذه الظاهرة؟

إن المصطلح العلمي الدقيق لهذه الظاهرة هو (الضغط الاسموزي).

فعلى سبيل المثال لو وضعنا محلول مائي ذي تركيز عالي (ليس بالضرورة مالح بل اي سائل يحتوي على مواد مذابه كالسكر او البوتاسيوم او الكلور ...) في وعاء و سكبنا محلول مائي ذي تركيز منخفض في نفس الوعاء بحيث يفصل بينهم غشاء ذي نفاذية محدودة (كنسيج نباتي او غشاء صناعي) كما في الشكل التالي:




فالغشاء ذو النفاذية المحدودة يسمح بانتقال جزيئات الماء فقط و لا يسمح بمرور الجزيئات المذابة فيه كالملح أو السكر أو أي شيء آخر (و لا يعرف السبب الحقيقي لهذه الظاهرة) بحيث يكون التسرب المائي من المحلول ذي التركيز الأقل للمحلول ذي التركيز العالي -دائما- و ليس العكس كما في الشكل التالي:




نلاحظ هنا أن المحلول ذو التركيز العالي انخفض تركيزه و زاد منسوبه بعكس المحلول ذي التركيز الأقل انخفض منسوبه، و يطلق على ذلك "*الظاهرة الأسموزية الطبيعية*".


----------



## dodi lover (15 أغسطس 2008)

على فكرة :


          موضوع جيد يا نونو وممتاز

شكرا على المعلومة دى​


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2008)

الخاصيه الأسموزيه , لها مجال واسع من التطبيقات العلميه .
طريقه الشرح هنا جميله و مبسطه جدا .
شكرا ليكي .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> فيما يلي عرض تجريبي لظاهرة طبيعية، تم استنباط تطبيقات تقنية متعددة من خلالها و اصبحت هذه التقنيات ضرورة لا غنى عنها:-​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الأسموزية

اول مرة اسمع الكلمة
انم نضمها  لقاموسنا
شكرا" ليك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## radwa (16 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا نونو*
*شكرا ليكي*​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل وشرح مبسط
استمري يا نونو

فين باقي موضوع علم الخطوط ؟
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*



dodi lover قال:


> على فكرة :
> 
> 
> موضوع جيد يا نونو وممتاز
> ...



شكرا جدا على الكلام الحلو دة
وشكرا كمان للمرور:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*



قلم حر قال:


> الخاصيه الأسموزيه , لها مجال واسع من التطبيقات العلميه .
> طريقه الشرح هنا جميله و مبسطه جدا .
> شكرا ليكي .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .



شكرا قلم حر على التعليق 
وفعلا الاسموزية ليها مجالات واسعة وتستخدم عكسها فى مجال تحلية المياة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*



كليم متى قال:


> الأسموزية
> 
> اول مرة اسمع الكلمة
> انم نضمها  لقاموسنا
> ...



شئ يشرفنى ان اول مرة تسمع عنها ابقى انا السبب
ميرسى بجد على المرور 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*



radwa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا نونو*
> *شكرا ليكي*​



ميرسى ياحبيبتى ياسكرة انتى:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *موضوع جميل وشرح مبسط
> استمري يا نونو
> 
> فين باقي موضوع علم الخطوط ؟
> *​



حاااااااااااااااااضر هكمله 
بس تابع انت معايا
شكرا على المرور يورى:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## emy (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*

*مرسى يا نونو يا قمر*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

ايه دة يا نونو

انتي بتكيبي المعلومات دي منين

شكرا على  المعلومة  

يا  معلمتنة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*



emy قال:


> *مرسى يا نونو يا قمر*​



ميرسى انتى ياايمى ياحبيبتى 
على مرورك الرقيق دة:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تجربة بسيطة بقليل من الترمس وماء*



amjad-ri قال:


> ايه دة يا نونو
> 
> انتي بتكيبي المعلومات دي منين
> 
> ...



من عند بتاع المعلومات اللى على ناصية المنتدى30:30:
هههههههههههههههههههه
منورنى ياأمجد بالمرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووور
وايضا هذة الخاصية الاسموزية لها ما يعرف بالضغط الاسموزي وهو فكرة عمل ادوية العيون 
فهو يراعي فرق تركيز سائل العين وتركز الدواء حتي لا تنتفخ او تنكمش العين


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى يا نونو *
*انا وال مرة اعرف ها الكلام*
*شكرا ليكى *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*تسلمى حبيبتى على التجربة وعلى طريقة الشرح السهل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

